# Choker chains, harness, etc



## marie1 (May 15, 2014)

so i was wondering what i should put on my dog for walking when he gets bigger. i was told to use a choker chain but i have no idea if i should use it because i don't know what type of damage it would do if any at all up:


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I do not use a choker of any type. I believe in positive reinforcement. I use a freedom harness. It clips onto the front of the chest and between the shoulder blades. You are able to control their movement. When I started I used a high value treat (chicken bits, hot dogs pieces, bits of dog biscuits). When the dog starts to tighten the leash, turn in another direction, say "come", treat, praise pat on head "good boy". For the first week you may be going in circles but if you are consistent the dog will catch on. within 2 weeks my boy was walking loose leash. I faded out the treat and then replaced it with a clicker and finally within a month all I had to say was "come" and praise and he knew I was moving in another direction. Consistency, patience and positive reinforcement will make a happy dog and walker.


----------



## marie1 (May 15, 2014)

i have already started walking my puppy on a harness and training him to walk on a leash, he has only been with me for a week and he already knows what to do on an leash i was just curious what was recommended for him when he is much larger. The people i got him from are saying he is 8 weeks old but i am not sure i thought he was 6 weeks. how many weeks do you think he is?


----------



## marie1 (May 15, 2014)

and i have him on a harness that goes on the front of the chest and between the shoulder blades but it is not a freedom harness


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say about 8 wks but I am not a good judge. I wouldn't change the style than, if he is used to the harness stay with that. You just want to make sure the clasps will hold a pull and not pop loose. My rescue bully is 100lbs and does fine with it. When we want to be fancy he has a leather harness with gold buckles and it is the same concept other than it has a handle on top. My boy is DR so the handle is there if I have an issue where I have something else to grip onto if needed. I haven't had an issue redirecting him before he reaches this threshold with either harness.He does wear a 2" collar to match his harness.

I avoid chokers of any type too easy to hurt the dog if you don't know how to use properly. It teaches the dog not to warn you when he is uncomfortable or needs space because of the pain it causes. Then you risk the dog to simply react and not show a sign he needs to be moved away. IMO Other's will debate this because they swear it works for them and that is fine but this is just my personal belief.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

and make sure he cant slip the harness. You can try and attach the collar to his harness and have double strength. If you teach your dog proper leash manners at this young age you shouldn't have a need for a prong or training collar because he will know how to walk already  the problem is they are so little people just let them pull and go to the end of the leash all the walk and that creates bad habits that training collars need to be used to break the pulling cycle.


----------



## marie1 (May 15, 2014)

my dog does not walk ahead. he has always walked behind or beside of me since day one


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

marie1 said:


> my dog does not walk ahead. he has always walked behind or beside of me since day one


What makes you think he will need training collar? Sorry just confused by your asking which is best of your dog doesn't appear to need one.

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## marie1 (May 15, 2014)

i don't know my cousins dog was like that when he was a puppy to but when he got bigger he pulled


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

well you need to keep training consistent and as long as you don't allow pulling on walks or adjust to a martingale or thicker collar as they grow so they feel the tension you should be good to go. I am sure issues arise but its not overnight there is a slow progression, I just mean right now for the next year you should be able to try and prevent it.


----------

